# 30+ inch speckled trout swallows a 15 and 1/2" trout



## chasingtails123 (Mar 23, 2009)

I guess there is no such thing as a lure being to big.
"Please excuse the language, but I thought the video was 2cool"


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

chasingtails123 said:


> I guess there is such thing as a lure being to big.


Cool video but, that kind of language might get you a trip to camp on your first post.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

That is wild.


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

INCREDIBLE!!


----------



## man-on-wade (Mar 21, 2009)

Amazing. I've caught one with a 13" mullet in it's belly so i guess you never know.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Pretty cool!!!


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

That video is awesome.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

I have had that happen to me in South Padre about 6 years ago. I was fishing in about 3 foot of clear water (out of a boat) and had a small trout hit my red and white tail. I was bringing him in very quickly and as it got close to the boat I thought the trout got hung up. I pulled and felt it pull back and I looked into the water and a HUGE trout had about 3/4 of the smaller trout in his mouth! I told my buddy to grab the net and as I eased him closer to the boat he spit it out! Pretty amazing to see though.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

I had the same experrience last May on St. Joe shorline.......great video.
Tight Knot


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

Same here out of PM once ..... a fat, 32"+ Trout swallowed a 14" Red that I had hooked. Not much of a fight until BAM! - then it was on. I was drifting at the time. As I got the monster Trout closer, but just barely out of netting range (although I was lying on the boat and stretching as far as possible), she just kinda wiggled backwards, flared her gills and ejected the Red still hooked up. The Red was as smooth as a baby's butt - completely scaled. I hope she came back and ate him after the release.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

My biggest Speck was caught in the spring of 1969. The same thing happend. Dad and I were catching big spring specks averaging 4 to 5 pounds. ( In those days we didn't measure fish, we just weighed them ) I hooked a pound and a half trout and was burning him into the boat just to get him off my hook. The water boiled and I stopped reeling. Before I could open my bail, he had him. We thought it was a Jack Crevale. After we pulled the small trout out of his mouth, he weighed 11 Lbs. 2 Oz. 

Dad use to suppliment his income by fishing and selling the trout to Joe Patty's Seafood in Pensacola. $0.34 a pound. We didn't even get a picture of him. ( Her ) 
If I would have known then, what I know now, I would have released her.


----------



## 6396rogert (Mar 14, 2009)

A few years back I landed an 18" trout with a 9" mullet in him. Obviously he was still feeding, he ate my soft plastic. The buddy I was fishing with called Bob Stevenson the next morning.

After reading these threads is must be some what commen...


----------



## matt.mauger (Sep 8, 2008)

ya i've had that happen before and i was sick


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Biggest trout I've ever seen (30"+) in the water hit a 12" skipjack I was reeling in on a pier in Rockport. She came out from the pilings and nailed it. I let her take line to swallow it, but she missed the hook. Took drag for a couple seconds. Later that same night I was reeling in a 14" school trout, and she was chasing it in to the pier. She didn't eat it, tho. I still have dreams about that trout. She was a pig.


----------



## pinkskittermaster (Oct 31, 2008)

nice first post, cool video. i hope you don't in trouble for putting that on there


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

mwb007 said:


> Cool video but, that kind of language might get you a trip to camp on your first post.


WOW!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice video bad words


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

man thats freakin nutzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!


----------

